# Anzahl des Auftretens eins vorgegebnene Wertes von Schlüsseln mit iterativer Breitens



## kara (22. Apr 2009)

guten tag,

ich sollte ein Programm schreiben welches eine Datenstruktur durchlauft und die Anzahl des Auftretens eines vorgegebenen Wertes vom Typ elem als Schlüssel zurückgibt,man soll dies mit einer iterativen Breitensuche implementieren und die Operationen empty, isempty, son, maketree, key verwenden.

Ich habe einmal einen Entwurf gemacht weiss aber nicht ob mein Algorithmus richtig ist und wo er Fehler hat.


```
public class Schlange{
public int remove(){
      return 0;
}
public int add(int key){
      return key;
}
public void bfs( node wurzel){
{
boolean []visited;
int bfslist [];
int bfslist1 [][];
int travindex; int numroot;
int root; int nextroot; int addroot;
Schlange rootSchlange = new Schlange();
            travindex = -1;
for (root = 0; root < numroot; ++root )
      visited[root] = false;
      for(root = 0; root < numroot; ++root);
            if (rootSchlange != null)
      addroot = rootSchlange.remove();
            bfslist[++travindex] = addroot;
      for (nextroot = 0; nextroot < numroot; ++nextroot);
      if(bfslist1[addroot][nextroot]!= 0 && !visited[nextroot])
      {
      rootSchlange.add(nextroot);
      visited[nextroot]= true;
}
```


----------



## MiDniGG (22. Apr 2009)

kara hat gesagt.:


> guten tag,
> 
> ich sollte ein Programm schreiben welches eine Datenstruktur durchlauft und die Anzahl des Auftretens eines vorgegebenen Wertes vom Typ elem als Schlüssel zurückgibt,man soll dies mit einer iterativen Breitensuche implementieren und die Operationen empty, isempty, son, maketree, key verwenden.
> 
> Ich habe einmal einen Entwurf gemacht weiss aber nicht ob mein Algorithmus richtig ist und wo er Fehler hat.



Also erst mal fehlen da n paar Klammern bzw. eine ist zu viel...
Außerdem kannst Du hier im Forum schön mit den [ java ] [ /java ] Tags den Code posten


----------



## Vayu (22. Apr 2009)

wieso weisst du nicht, ob er richtig ist, oder Fehler hat?
hast du dein programm noch nicht laufen gelassen? Was sollen wir denn dann jetzt tun? Uns ne Datenstruktur aus den Fingern saugen und damit testen?


----------



## kara (22. Apr 2009)

compiliert habe ich das Programm da gab es keine Fehler, aber es gibt mir nicht aus ob das Programm einen Algorithmusfehler hat und das wäre gut zu wissen...
vielen dank

ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand sagen würde was falsch ist an meinen programm nicht mir nur verhaltensregeln aufdrücken will das tut nichts zum programm


----------



## Vayu (23. Apr 2009)

du hast



> die Operationen empty, isempty, son, maketree, key



nicht verwendet


----------



## kara (23. Apr 2009)

ich stelle jetzt nochmals die Aufgabe klar :

Spezifizieren Sie eine Operation count , diese soll die Datenstruktur durchlaufen und
die Anzahl des Auftretens eines vorgegebenen Wertes vom Typ elem als
Schlüssel zurückgeben. Implementieren Sie diese Operation unter Verwendung
einer Breitensuche nicht rekursiv, mehr steht nicht drinnen keine Verwendung von
empty, u.s.w. und deshalb kann es sein das der Algorithmus doch nicht so ganz falsch ist..
ich muss nur Teile implementieren kein vollständiges Programm!!!!!!!!!:bahnhof:


----------

